# nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen



## carphunter1693 (1. August 2009)

ich hab mal so ne frage an die carphunters

kann man mit nacktschnecke auf karpfen angeln und bringt das was ?
mich nerven die vieher richtig beim angeln weil die immer zelt hochkriechen und so 
wollt die mal bissl verwerten


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*



carphunter1693 schrieb:


> ich hab mal so ne frage an die carphunters
> 
> kann man mit nacktschnecke auf karpfen angeln und bringt das was ?
> mich nerven die vieher richtig beim angeln weil die immer zelt hochkriechen und so
> wollt die mal bissl verwerten



Wenn du dabei an die weit verbreitete rotbraune Wegschnecke denkst, ich habe es noch nicht versucht, aber ich kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen.
Man sollte es mal versuchen, aber die Viecher sind so ekelhaft und renitent, die frisst kaum irgendein Tier, selbst die Igel mögen die nicht so arg, obwohl sie Schneckenliebhaber sind.:v
Wenn du erfolgreich mit Schnecken fischen willst, dann solltest du eher Weinbergschnecken(Gehäuse muss vorher weg) oder die Nacktschnecken aus dem Salat nehmen(kleine graubraune).
Das sind Überraschungsköder wie Tauwurm, man weiß nie was beißt.


----------



## JimiG (1. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

Also die großen rotbraunen Spanischen Wegschnecken solltest du mal lieber nicht verwenden. Da haste bestimmt keinen Spaß dran. Die sondern einen bitteren Schleim ab, den außer der Indischen Laufente keiner verträgt. Außerdem wird dir das hantieren mit diesen absolut widerlichen Tieren keinen Spaß machen und ich prophezeihe dir, das du wenn du die Schnecke nach 3 Stunden im Wasser wieder reinholst und anschaust, nie wieder damit angeln möchtest.:v:v:v
Mit den kleinen grauen Nacktschnecken habe ich aber schon Barsche und einen Aal gefangen. Das ist somit kein besonders guter Köder.


----------



## carphunter1693 (1. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

hab in anderen foren gelesen das schon vile damit probiert haben aba das nie wieder machen wollen weil die noch schleimiger sind als Aal


----------



## kingralphder1 (1. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

hab ich auch schon mal irgend wo gelesen , nur leider ohne erfolgserlebnisse . es hat wohl bisher niemand damit gefangen . probier es lieber mal mit älteren mitteln |rolleyes


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*



JimiG schrieb:


> Also die großen rotbraunen Spanischen Wegschnecken solltest du mal lieber nicht verwenden. ...



Genau die meinte ich mit rotbrauner Wegschnecke, die ist wirklich absolut bääh und kein Viech frisst die, egal ob zu Lande oder zu Wasser.:v
Die Weinbergschnecken und Konsorten sind auch alles andere als selektive Köder auf Karpfen. Ich habe damit bislang auch nur Aale, Schleien, Barben und Karauschen gefangen.


----------



## carphunter1693 (1. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon mal irgend wo gelesen , nur leider ohne erfolgserlebnisse . es hat wohl bisher niemand damit gefangen . probier es lieber mal mit älteren mitteln |rolleyes




also ältere mittel ? teig und so ? ;+
ich hab mal ne zeit lang auf teig geangelt 
zwar viele fische aba kein traumfisch 
immer nur diese lästigen 16-18 pfünder 
auf boile genauso .. wir haben einen sehr großen see 
mit viel fischbesatz auch paar störe bei 
und große schuppenkarpfen 
aba die gehen nicht an den hacken 
ich weiß nicht warum .. 
den richtigen körder hab ich noch nicht gefunden ,,, hab schon alles ausprobiert .. boilies in dipp und verschiedene teige gemacht mit anis und was es noch so gibt aba klappt alles nicht um den traumfisch zu fangen #d


----------



## kingralphder1 (1. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

dann versuch es doch mal mit kartoffeln oder frolic . das hat mir bisher die besten erfolge gebracht . Gibt es auch schon einige berichte drüber . Oder einfach mal googlen .


----------



## Case (1. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

Häng doch einfach mal so eine Schnecke ran. 

Nimm Dir noch welche zum anfuttern mit. Ich drück Dir alle Daumen.

Wenn die Karpfenangler auf Schnecken umstellen würden, das wär der Traum aller Kleingärtner. 

Zentnerweise Nacktschnecken im See versenken in der Hoffnung auf den Riesenkarpfen, der des Lebens müde ist, und einen Selbstmordveruch mit Schnecken startet.

sorry

Case


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> dann versuch es doch mal mit kartoffeln oder frolic . das hat mir bisher die besten erfolge gebracht . Gibt es auch schon einige berichte drüber . Oder einfach mal googlen .



Da ist was wahres dran, ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die gute alte Kartoffel in Zeiten von Boiliefischerei beinahe fängiger ist, als sie es vor dem Boiliehype war. Mir kommt es jedenfalls so vor.
Auch fange ich immer öfter große Kaliber auf Brot.
Getrocknete oder frische Brotstücke mit stabiler Kruste am Haar oder auf dem Haken angeboten, dass sich die kleinen dusselig nuckeln, bis die großen "Staubsauger" kommen.
Brot und Brotteig wird zu Unrecht viel zu selten benutzt, ist vorallem an zugänglichen Gewässern mit Wasservögeln der Knaller schlechthin, weil sich immer Menschen finden, die
die Vögel und damit die Fische füttern.
Auf Raubfisch setzt ich immer öfter Köderfische ein, denen ich den Bauchraum mit Anchovis fülle und dann wieder zunähe.
Das bringt mir an meinen Gewässern wesentlich öfter als früher, ordentliche Aale, Zander, große Rapfen. Nur bei Hecht scheint die Attraktivität nicht höher als bei normalem Köderfisch zu sein.


----------



## SergioTübingen (1. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Genau die meinte ich mit rotbrauner Wegschnecke, die ist wirklich absolut bääh und kein Viech frisst die, egal ob zu Lande oder zu Wasser.:v


 
Also ganz normal Stockenten fressen die hier. Ich hab da neulich auch n paar ins Wasser gefeuert, weil die immer in meine Angeltasche rein sind und die Enten haben die begeistert gefressen.. waren bestimmt 10 Stück


----------



## carphunter1693 (2. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*



Case schrieb:


> Häng doch einfach mal so eine Schnecke ran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lebensmüde ? ^^ ich will den nur fangen , ein foto schießen und wieder rein :vik: 



hab auch schon gehört mit frolick .. mal gucken ,... geh die nächsten tage mal für eine nacht los und biete alles an was ich bekommen kann  .. berichte über den fang .. danke nochmal für eure hilfe #6#6#6


----------



## kingralphder1 (2. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> dann versuch es doch mal mit kartoffeln oder frolic . das hat mir bisher die besten erfolge gebracht . Gibt es auch schon einige berichte drüber . Oder einfach mal googlen .




was hab ich denn hier geschrieben ? unter anderem auch frolic oder nicht ? Und das hab ich seid ner ganzen weile immer dabei wenn ich auf karpfen gehe .


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

In England ist das Angeln mit Nacktschnecken besonders an kleinen Bächen erfolgreich.

Gehört mit zur Natührlichen Nahrung.die fallen halt ins wasser und sind leichte Beute für Fische.

In England heißen die Dinger '' slug'', werden sehr erfolgreich eingesetzt, hab da mal nen schönes Video von Matt Hayes gesehen wo er die Fischerei mit '' Slug's '' vorgestellt hat.

Warum fressen Döbel gelegentlich Kirschen ? Die fallen auch ins Wasser. So ist es auch bei Würmern und jedemenge Insekten.Daher kennen die Fische diese Köder ja erst.

Kannst es ruhig mal Schneckis versuchen,zihe zwar Boilies und Co vor, aber wenns doch klappt... warum nicht mal nen Versuch starten ?


----------



## carphunter1693 (2. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

aufjedenfall die nächsten tage mal ausprobieren  aba die dinger zieh ich mit handschuhen auf haken   .. sind mir zu eklig die viecher


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> In England ist das Angeln mit Nacktschnecken besonders an kleinen Bächen erfolgreich.
> 
> Gehört mit zur Natührlichen Nahrung.die fallen halt ins wasser und sind leichte Beute für Fische.
> 
> ...



Soweit klar, bloß würde mich mal interessieren, welche Nacktschneckensorte die Inselaffen zum Angeln nehmen?;+
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die die hier schon angesprochene rotbraune Nacktschnecke nehmen.#d
Denn Nacktschnecke ist ja nunmal nicht gleich Nacktschnecke.#d


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

Jep, wie gesagt, die heißen bei denen einfach nur ''Slug ''.

Die Übersetzung wäre zoologisch  slug = Nackt- oder Ackerschnecke.Mehr verät das Wb nicht.


----------



## kingralphder1 (2. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

lasst das nur keinen tierschützer hören oder gar sehen . Ich glaube dann wirds teuer . Viel spaß damit :v
, ist mir ne nummer zu ekelhaft . Ich bleib bei frolic , boilie und co. :m


----------



## carphunter1693 (3. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

die tierschützer wären froh  keine terasse mit nacktschnecken mehr  
die hab die doch ehnicht mehr alle xD


----------



## kingralphder1 (3. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

genau das ist es ja : das se nich mehr alle haben . 
Darum bekommt ja auch so schnell ärger mit denen , wenn ich ne robbe oder nen wal abschlachten würde wäre es richtig das ich vor gericht muss . Aber bei manchen sachen sind die "extrem" piniebel . Hab schon mal was gelesen wo sich die typen über angler aufgeregt haben , weil es ne tierquälerei ist wenn man nen wurm oder ne made auf den haken bringt . #q

Die sollte man in ne gummizelle einsperren und den schlüssel wegwerfen .


----------



## carphunter1693 (3. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

alles kla zum glück haben wir solche idioten nicht im dorf 
ich würd denen 20 kilo zement an die füße anbringen und dann ab in den see  
dann sehen die was quälerei ist XDD


----------



## carphunter1693 (3. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

heute ist es soweit 

ich probiers mal aus mit den eckligen viechern xD

werd euch berichten wie es war und vill. auch paar fotos reinstellen


----------



## kingralphder1 (3. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt . dann versuch dein glück .
aber vergess die handschuhe nicht


----------



## carphunter1693 (3. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

das wär das schlimmste wenn ich die vergessen würde xDD 

muss nur noch gucken wie ich die viecher auf den hacken mache bzw haar .. weil die ja sehr schleimig sind xD


----------



## kingralphder1 (3. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

ohja , probieren geht über studieren . einfach versuchen was besser geht .


----------



## carphunter1693 (3. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

denk ich auch so xD hoffentlich wird es nicht regnen xD

muss mir erstmal neue bissanzeiger kaufen . meine anderen sind ******* wegen den batterien da sind solche 2 dicke kleine drinn


----------



## Carras (3. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*



carphunter1693 schrieb:


> .......... aba kein traumfisch
> immer nur diese lästigen 16-18 pfünder
> auf boile genauso ...#d


 
Ja da kann ich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.#d#d
Was geht den die letzten Wochen hier ab?
Jeder zweite Thread von Jungangler hier, geht nur darauf ab, so schnell wie möglich den BIG Fish zu verhaften.

Was ist denn an nem 16 oder 18 pfd Karpfen Lästig?

Wenn Dir solche Fische schon zu klein sind und lästig sind....laß das Angeln sein und mach ein anders Hobby.
Dir zu liebe, andere Angler zu liebe, der Natur zu liebe.


Ist nicht bös gemeint....
aber Dein Vorhaben,....mal kurz DIE GROßEN Karpfen aus dem See zu fischen,...könnte jämmerlich scheitern.
Ich kenne viel Angler die schon wirklich lange angeln. Länger als Ihr auf der Welt seid,....und auch die haben es nicht geschaft kurz mal den 40 pfd zu knacken. Das hat Jahre / Jahrzehnte gedauert bis es soweit war. Nicht daß die nicht angeln können,...im Gegenteil....es ist einfach nicht so einfach wie ihr Euch das wünscht die ganz großen zu überlisten. Die tollen Medien, sowie die Werbeblätter der Angelindustrie und evtl. auch ein paar Kumpels, gaukeln Euch da was vor,...was nicht wirklich realistisch ist.

So Jungs wie ihr angeln dann mal zwei, drei Jahre auf den Großen,...fangen ihn nicht,....und finden kurzerhand wieder alles Sche...! Dann legen Sie ihre Ruten wieder in den Keller und lassen sie die für den Rest. 
Nebenbei wird man dabei evtl. sehr ungeduldig,...nur mit dem Ziel des Big Fish im Auge,...und geht dann auch mal zu weit, setzt sich über Verbote hinweg, verärgert sich mit anderen Angler,...nur weil man endlich diese Sche... bl.... Großen Fisch fangen will.
Andere die es schaffen, in einem Jahr ins Karpfenangeln einzusteigen und tatsächlich, ganz schnell nen Großen zu fangen,....kommen (fallen)in ein Loch. Welche Ziele sollen sie noch haben,...der 40er oder 50 ist geknackt, dazu kein Jahr benötigt,..was soll man da noch erreichen? Und die blöden 16oder 18 Pfd. Fische,...nerven so oder so.
Dann ein BurnOut Syndrom...gibt es bei vielen Karfpenanglern. Hatte ein Kumpel von mir auch. Der war kruz davor sein ganzes Tackle in die Tonne zu schmeißen.

Manche Sachen sind sicher nicht auf jeden hier zutreffend,...vielleicht auch etwas (mit Absicht) überspitzt beschrieben. Aber sie treffen den Kern des Themas.

Denkt mal drüber nach.


Und was anderes noch,...kriegt Euch mal wieder ein, wegen den Tierschützern.
In nem Forum muss man nicht so über andere Leute schreiben,...

Auch wir Angler sind ja nach Außen hin immer Natur. und Tierschützer


Gruß

Carras


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

@Carras

|good:


----------



## Micha:R (3. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

nimm nicht die roten nimm die tigerschnegel ...  die sollen besser sein... ich hatte erst vor kurzen nen thread darüber aufgemacht ....  da gings um  aale fangen mit nacktschnecken .....


----------



## flexxxone (3. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

Irgendeine Art Nacktschnecken war bzw. ist doch geschützt oder?

Weiß hier jemand welche das ist?

Hab bei google auch schon nachgesehen, aber nix gefunden.
Evtl hab ich ja auch nur die falschen Schlagwörter benutzt #c

Petri
flexxx


----------



## carphunter1693 (4. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

@Carras

würd dich das nicht nerven wenn dir jeden tag 16-18 pfünder an den hacken gehen und das am tag 3-4 mal ?

ich weiß ganz genau das bei uns im see große karpfen sind .. über 40 pfund 
die nötige ausrüstung hab ich


und ich werde weiter versuchen meinem ziel nachzugehen .. ich glaub das macht jeder karpfenangler .. und man tut alles dafür also wenn dich das aufregt dann schreib hier doch nicht !!


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*



carphunter1693 schrieb:


> @Carras
> 
> würd dich das nicht nerven wenn dir jeden tag 16-18 pfünder an den hacken gehen und das am tag 3-4 mal ?
> 
> ...




Du solltest mal Dein Auftreten hier im Board überdenken. Carras hat mit seinem Beitrag zu 100% Recht. 

Es geht nicht um die Ausrüstung, es geht um die Einstellung. Und da scheinst Du einige Stufen übersprungen oder noch nicht erreicht zu haben. Um sich über einen Fisch von " nur " 15 Pfund zu " ärgern ", brauchen normale Angler Jahrzehnte. Und auch nur dann, wenn sie an einem absoluten Top-Gewässer fischen. Die allermeisten aber freuen sich über solche Fische. 

Du hast hier im Board die Möglichkeit, Dir Tips und Ratschläge von wirklich erfahrenen Anglern zu holen. Dazu gehört aber vor allem ein etwas bescheideneres Auftreten und ein freundlicher Ton. 

Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Carras (4. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*



carphunter1693 schrieb:


> @Carras
> 
> würd dich das nicht nerven wenn dir jeden tag 16-18 pfünder an den hacken gehen und das am tag 3-4 mal ?


 
ganz ehrlich,

NEIN,....das würde mich überhaupt nicht nerven.


Gruß

Carras


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*



Carras schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich,
> 
> NEIN,....das würde mich überhaupt nicht nerven.



Ich glaube das würde kaum jemanden nerven, der nicht ziemlich abgestumpft ist.

Wenn das wirklich nervt ist das sehr schade und Du solltest Deine Einstellung zum Angeln überdenken. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber es geht hier nicht nur um Rekorde... |kopfkrat


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (4. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

Unabhängig von der entfachten Diskussion über Einstellung usw.

Ich würde keine Nacktschnecken verwenden. Ich glaube dicke Tauwürmer wären eine viel bessere Lösung Karpfen zu fangen. Habe schon einige Karpfen mit dicken zappelnden Würmern gefangen.

15 Pfund finde ich schon ganz ordentlich und das 3-4 am Tag. Geduld irgendwann ist auch ein dicker >30 Pfund dabei. Es sind eben Ausnahmefische.:q:g


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*



carphunter1693 schrieb:


> alles kla zum glück haben wir solche idioten nicht im dorf
> ich würd denen 20 kilo zement an die füße anbringen und dann ab in den see
> dann sehen die was quälerei ist XDD


 
machst aber ´n dickes Fass hier auf, wa? #d


Hacken..... no comment


----------



## Micha:R (4. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

@flexxxone    soweit ich  das mitbekommen habe stehen nur die weinbergschnecken unter naturschutz ..  damit  auch  die nacktschnecken unter naturschutz stehen wusste ich net ...


----------



## Angel-Suchti (6. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

Nur so nebenbei....es gibt ja sone Haar-rigs wo das Haar ein kleiner, verschließbarer Ring aus Metall ist. glaub die heißen Maggot-clips bin aber nicht sicher.... jedenfalls macht man da Maden rauf und fischt sie als Haar. Wer sagt dass man damit keine Würmer oder Schnecken^^ aufziehen kann? ich würds mal ausprobieren


----------



## Angel-Suchti (6. August 2009)

*AW: nacktschnecke als körder für karpfen*

Ich würde mich nicht ärgern ständig die eine Sorte Karpfen zu fangen sondern mir Gedanken machen wie ich andere Exemplare überlisten kann


----------

